

Flash Ported to iPad - tomerico
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/04/flash-10-1-ported-to-ipad-burninates-the-countryside-video/

======
SlyShy
Here is the Git repository that is mentioned but not linked to in the article,
for anyone interested. <http://github.com/comex/frash>

~~~
sjs
Maybe they just added it but they do include a link to the github repo at the
bottom under "source".

------
pak
I assume this is a jailbroken iPad, so most iOS users will never know this
even exists.

There's just too much cool stuff in the jailbroken world that will never make
it to the legitimate side...

~~~
benologist
If Adobe were smart they'd do a big advertising campaign for it heh.

~~~
electromagnetic
Adobe should plaster Facebook and flash-gaming cites with "play this game for
free on Android - iPad just can't handle the flash" ads.

I do love Apple products, but they consistently alienate me. Given that the
PSP has seemlessly handled Flash for me (with lower processing power) the iPad
just looks like a giant clunky text viewer to me.

~~~
c00p3r
Really? Is Farmville working on Android?

------
shalmanese
Notice he doesn't actually demonstrate playing any of the games. Mainly
because it's not immediately obvious how you could do it on a device with no
mouse & keyboard.

~~~
jim-greer
Definitely a big issue, but there are quite a few mouse-only Flash games that
work well on a touchscreen. We have a mobile version of Kongregate (targeting
Android of course): <http://m.kongregate.com>

~~~
TeHCrAzY
How does one come about to finding the mobile Kongregate? I use your site
quite regularly, and never even considered that there would be a mobile site
available.

(Off Topic: Love the highest rated comments system, and your website in
general.)

------
sjs
Every game he loaded up required a keyboard. Oops. Oh and there were Flash ads
on Newgrounds. Yay?

TED talks, Slideshare, and blip.tv would have made far more compelling demos.
Lots of good content trapped in Flash on those sites. Until they move to HTML5
I would use Flash on an iPad for those sites.

~~~
necubi
I can't speak for the others, but TED has HTML5 support and works great on my
iPad.

~~~
rufo
Slideshare also has an iPad viewer.

EDIT: Also, blip.tv appears to work just fine.

~~~
sjs
Oh, good to know! Guess I don't need Flash on iPad for anything then.

------
mrmg
Please let Flash die.

